# Suggest Bluetooth Headphone under 2k



## sekhar.mld (Jan 22, 2013)

Please suggest Bluetooth Headphone under 2k.

I am thinking of Nokia BH-111 In-the-ear Headset - Nokia: Flipkart.com


----------



## kaudey (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, I too want one, mainly for music. But I want one like the Plantronics BackBeat 903+ In-the-ear Headset - Plantronics: Flipkart.com , that is, without any wires at all. I can stretch my budget upto Rs.2500, but not more. And I want the best music quality in that range.

@sekhar.mld: sorry for hijacking ur thread bro


----------



## sekhar.mld (Jan 26, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Yes, I too want one, mainly for music. But I want one like the Plantronics BackBeat 903+ In-the-ear Headset - Plantronics: Flipkart.com , that is, without any wires at all. I can stretch my budget upto Rs.2500, but not more. And I want the best music quality in that range.
> 
> @sekhar.mld: sorry for hijacking ur thread bro



No problem, i will take it as a suggestion.

Music is my main target also. Calling function is optional.

I think wired ear buds are more comfortable while sleeping.


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 26, 2013)

Must it be bluetooth?


----------



## sekhar.mld (Jan 26, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> Must it be bluetooth?



My problem is that, i have Xperia Sola and it does not support normal OMTP headsets. Currently i have no headset for sola. Even if i buy CTIA headset like MH-1C from ebay with 1.5k they will be useless if i sell sola next year. On the other hand i can use my bt headphones with Sola and also pc and other mobiles. 

Am i correct


----------



## sekhar.mld (Feb 10, 2013)

bought bh-111 
well balanced, good sound.

Later i check it is a product of July 2012.  how bad could it be for battery?


----------

